# There must be a cheaper way to get internet??



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I've just had last month's Telefonica bill, 70 euros, just for the internet as we use Skype for international calls. 
This is worse than the Czech Republic - I moaned at having to pay around 50 euros per month there.
We seem to be tied into a year's contract with Telefonica which is supposed to be a 'special offer' but as soon as this terminates I'd like to investigate other options.
We don't use the internet on an hourly basis any more but rely on it for phone calls, e-mails, travel and so on. I wouldn't mind paying 70 euros plus if we made a lot of use of the net but we don't.
Any cost saving suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I've just had last month's Telefonica bill, 70 euros, just for the internet as we use Skype for international calls.
> This is worse than the Czech Republic - I moaned at having to pay around 50 euros per month there.
> We seem to be tied into a year's contract with Telefonica which is supposed to be a 'special offer' but as soon as this terminates I'd like to investigate other options.
> We don't use the internet on an hourly basis any more but rely on it for phone calls, e-mails, travel and so on. I wouldn't mind paying 70 euros plus if we made a lot of use of the net but we don't.
> Any cost saving suggestions much appreciated.


Hiya

Yes the internet issue here in Spain is a hot one! it is one of the few things that I can see a huge difference in cost to that in the UK ... massive in fact! 

We are with telfonica for our phone line but have our internet through Orange - it costs us 45 euros per month and that includes the 13 odd euros for the line rental to telefonica which Orange pay out of our 45 ..... we get 20mb internet for that (although its never really that high ... its extremely fast and efficient)

A lot of others now offer the internet but you still need TF line ... the thing to find our first is what, if anything, TF will charge you for ending the contract early for the internet provision ... then you can shop around for another provider. Orange sorted it all our for us with TF,

Sue :ranger:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Hiya
> 
> Yes the internet issue here in Spain is a hot one! it is one of the few things that I can see a huge difference in cost to that in the UK ... massive in fact!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sue. I think we'll wait until our contract expires then seek a new provider, probably through Orange as you describe. 
I think I remember you posting that you live(d) in Estepona - that would be our nearest shopping centre. Did you go to an Orange shop there?
Incidentally, I gather that we have to register all mobile numbers with the appropriate shop before 15th August or they will be lost.
Is there a Vodafone shop in Estepona?
And is there any benefit in having mobile and landline from the same provider?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Thanks, Sue. I think we'll wait until our contract expires then seek a new provider, probably through Orange as you describe.
> I think I remember you posting that you live(d) in Estepona - that would be our nearest shopping centre. Did you go to an Orange shop there?
> Incidentally, I gather that we have to register all mobile numbers with the appropriate shop before 15th August or they will be lost.
> Is there a Vodafone shop in Estepona?
> And is there any benefit in having mobile and landline from the same provider?


Hi

We actually sort all ours out at the Phone Warehouse in la canada ... lovely guys who work in there! very helpful ..... 

You only have to register your mobile if its pay as you go .. not contract phones. If its a newish phone it may already have been done. A lot of the phone companies are offering "special" prices for phone contracts combined with mobiles / landlines / internet and even satellite TV! Its a bit confusing though in my opinion and again the guys at the place in la canada were really good in explaining it all to us ... for example our internet contract could have included sat tv but they advised us against that bit as eventually the price rises and its expensive! so we opted just for the internet provision - our mobiles are with vodaphone and have been for a couple of years now - but Orange had a better offer than vodaphone on the internet provision.

Sue


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hiya
> 
> Yes the internet issue here in Spain is a hot one! it is one of the few things that I can see a huge difference in cost to that in the UK ... massive in fact!
> 
> ...


To begin with I had telefonica for internet and phone line and then got really concerned when my bills always seemed to be about 80-85 even when national and local calls were free and I was always losing the internet connection! So I started to shop around last year, decided to go with Ya.com for about 29e with line included, after waiting over 8 weeks I got fed up, especially as I had heard they took ages, and I cancelled the contract. I think they had already cancelled my Telefonica contract so I had no internet. Then I decided to go for Tele 2 as I understood I could rent the line off them as well. Nothing for a few days then they rang to say they couldnt yet rent the line because of Telefonica, even though in another part of Fuengirola my friend had Tele 2 and had the line included as well.

Wont bore you with the rest of the story but I still had to rent the line from Telefonica, but eventually got the internet after weeks of technical problems, which ended with them reluctantly agreeing to send a telefonica engineer to fix the line. That was another six weeks later, more or less.

So now I am paranoid about changing providers. However, last week 3 sales people representing Tele 2 turned up at my door saying in this area we could now get the line rental included, and the offer was 39 e plus IVA. They were pressurising me and I was very busy and said they couldnt come back later so I sent them packing. 

Then this morning I had a call from Telefonica saying they didnt want to lose me as a customer and for a year I could have both internet and line for 19 euros + IVA. After that it would go up to 40e plus IVA, or I could get anoter promotion (o what I dont know).

Someone tells me Jazztel is ok (but seems to depend who you speak to) and you can get your line rental included). 

Maybe I should change to Orange then (is that price with wireless router rather than modem?), if they actually pay the rental? But to be honest, I just want to find the most hassle free way of doing it. If anyone discovers it let me know too, please.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> To begin with I had telefonica for internet and phone line and then got really concerned when my bills always seemed to be about 80-85 even when national and local calls were free and I was always losing the internet connection! So I started to shop around last year, decided to go with Ya.com for about 29e with line included, after waiting over 8 weeks I got fed up, especially as I had heard they took ages, and I cancelled the contract. I think they had already cancelled my Telefonica contract so I had no internet. Then I decided to go for Tele 2 as I understood I could rent the line off them as well. Nothing for a few days then they rang to say they couldnt yet rent the line because of Telefonica, even though in another part of Fuengirola my friend had Tele 2 and had the line included as well.
> 
> Wont bore you with the rest of the story but I still had to rent the line from Telefonica, but eventually got the internet after weeks of technical problems, which ended with them reluctantly agreeing to send a telefonica engineer to fix the line. That was another six weeks later, more or less.
> 
> ...


Hi Caz ..... Wireless router yes. No problems at all with any of it to be honest (my god I shouldnt say that it will all probably go wrong now! lol)

To be honest the offers etc seem to change weekly at the moment! much more competition which can only be a good thing in the end! and everyones experience may well be different - but honestly ours has been really good. Even telefonica have been helpful of late (I mentioned that in a post a couple of months ago when getting our line installed and was shouted at from all angles!! heehee) but I can only talk as I find - and I found them really good!

Best thing I think is to go into one of the larger phone shops that has all the providers on their books .. that way you are more likely to get a fairer assessment of whats on offer at the moment. Although to be honest your recent offer from telefonia sounds pretty good ??

Sue


----------



## keiths (Jul 27, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I've just had last month's Telefonica bill, 70 euros, just for the internet as we use Skype for international calls.
> This is worse than the Czech Republic - I moaned at having to pay around 50 euros per month there.
> We seem to be tied into a year's contract with Telefonica which is supposed to be a 'special offer' but as soon as this terminates I'd like to investigate other options.
> We don't use the internet on an hourly basis any more but rely on it for phone calls, e-mails, travel and so on. I wouldn't mind paying 70 euros plus if we made a lot of use of the net but we don't.
> Any cost saving suggestions much appreciated.


I live in the campo where Telefonica don't service so I use Wireless internet Costa del Sol which uses line of sight technology. Not only is it cheaper then Telefonica, its quicker and more reliable also. Honest company who will tell you straight what is the best solution for you. Highly recommended.


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

keiths said:


> I live in the campo where Telefonica don't service so I use Wireless internet Costa del Sol which uses line of sight technology. Not only is it cheaper then Telefonica, its quicker and more reliable also. Honest company who will tell you straight what is the best solution for you. Highly recommended.


I agree with Keith, these guys are great. Depending where you are in Marbella, they have most of the area covered. They are based in Elviria with transmitters all over the place! Boss is Jason - nice guy.


----------



## keiths (Jul 27, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> I agree with Keith, these guys are great. Depending where you are in Marbella, they have most of the area covered. They are based in Elviria with transmitters all over the place! Boss is Jason - nice guy.


The thing I like most about Jason is his integrity - they do a free site survey and if they feel their solution is not your best option, they tell you. Can't ask for more than that!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

I have ONO for 45€ (IVA included). It's 3Mb and works perfectly well. Ordinary internet users should be ok with 3Mb... I don't use the land line as I have a company mobile.
I have been told to stay way from TF. Also have been told that Jazztel uses VOIP and the quality is not great ... never tried ir myself.

Cheers


----------



## allenems (Jun 26, 2009)

Anyone using this company.
direct-telecom.es/broadband


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

allenems said:


> Anyone using this company.
> direct-telecom.es/broadband


Are you asking because you have experience of them ? considering using them ? or do you work them ?


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

allenems said:


> Anyone using this company.
> direct-telecom.es/broadband


Not used them, but understand that they are no good as you still need the Telefonica line.


----------



## allenems (Jun 26, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Are you asking because you have experience of them ? considering using them ? or do you work them ?


I have just taken rental in Albir but will not be there until beginning Sept, there is already a phone line.

What I am reading it is not worthwhile trying to get internet, by the time I get it probably two months into the rental, 11 months rental and unsure of extension.
The contracts I see are for internet 12 mths.

If also once running the quality is not good probably not worth it.

Hope some in the apartments has an open WIFI.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> I've just had last month's Telefonica bill, 70 euros, just for the internet as we use Skype for international calls.
> This is worse than the Czech Republic - I moaned at having to pay around 50 euros per month there.
> We seem to be tied into a year's contract with Telefonica which is supposed to be a 'special offer' but as soon as this terminates I'd like to investigate other options.
> We don't use the internet on an hourly basis any more but rely on it for phone calls, e-mails, travel and so on. I wouldn't mind paying 70 euros plus if we made a lot of use of the net but we don't.
> Any cost saving suggestions much appreciated.


Good news 

Telefónica pierde el liderazgo en la captación de nuevas líneas de Internet · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Good news
> 
> Telefónica pierde el liderazgo en la captación de nuevas líneas de Internet · ELPAÍS.com


Hi Scharlack,
it is good news and explains why they keep phoning me up asking to change back to them again. But it doesnt help decide who to change to. I reckon we need some kind of league table to compare the lot of them, in price, customer service, technical service etc, to see who really is the best. Most people, seem to think other than price, there is not much difference in service between them. ie. that they are all as bad as each other!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Hi Scharlack,
> it is good news and explains why they keep phoning me up asking to change back to them again. But it doesnt help decide who to change to. I reckon we need some kind of league table to compare the lot of them, in price, customer service, technical service etc, to see who really is the best. Most people, seem to think other than price, there is not much difference in service between them. ie. that they are all as bad as each other!


Tis a difficult one Caz - even if you check out other peoples experiences they can be so different to the next person! TF for example have been really good with us this year (previous years they were pretty pathetic to below average! lol) ..... the thing is even when you speak to all those providers they promise you the World at the time and then once you commit seem to let you down badly! Not being very helpful am I really ?  sorry ...... but have to say again the between TF (phone line) and Orange (for the internet) we have had no problems.

Sue :ranger:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> Then this morning I had a call from Telefonica saying they didnt want to lose me as a customer and for a year I could have both internet and line for 19 euros + IVA. After that it would go up to 40e plus IVA, or I could get anoter promotion (o what I dont know).
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Tis a difficult one Caz - even if you check out other peoples experiences they can be so different to the next person! TF for example have been really good with us this year (previous years they were pretty pathetic to below average! lol) ..... the thing is even when you speak to all those providers they promise you the World at the time and then once you commit seem to let you down badly! Not being very helpful am I really ?  sorry ...... but have to say again the between TF (phone line) and Orange (for the internet) we have had no problems.
> 
> Sue :ranger:


Yes, Sue, its true, it depends who you speak to and who you deal with. Thats why I cant help but think they are all equally bad or equally good, depending. Last month, I had no Telefonica line for a week, and I kept ringing up only to hear the message, "there is a technical problem with the line in your area" - I had kind of realised that lol - but I noticed on the latest bill that at least they deducted the rental for that period, without having to complain about it.

After all the hassle I had last year, just trying to change internet provider, I am just nervous about the actual process of changing ISP, never mind the service that I get after that.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

*Telefonica in Court ...*

Despite me praising TF of late, I accept that not everyone has the same positive experience! as is the case reported today in the Sur, most people complain about not getting the internet connection they want - this poor lady couldnt cancel the thing! I cant believe they went so far that it had to go to Court ..... but its good to see that the Courts are looking at this from a consumer point of view ..... note the "90% of these cases are found in favour of the customer"

Sue 

Source-SurinEnglish August 2009
Telefónica have been heavily criticised by a Judge who ordered the payment of 700 euros to a client who had cancelled her internet connection, but over the next 18 months had continued to have money debited from her bank account.
The case was a last resort for Bente Ruth B.J. whose lawyer, speaking after the decision, said that it was not about the money, but about the rights of the consumer and putting an end to the abuse of power by large companies. In her case a request to discontinue the ASDL service was made in 2004 after the death of her husband. Despite calling, faxing and making personal visits, the service was not stopped for many months. Telefónica argued that the widow had not produced a death certificate for the husband, in whose name the line was held.
It is not often that these cases reach the courts, most are settled before that point. Where they cannot be settled by negotiation between the client and the company, there is the Consumer Arbitration Service, which is free, relatively quick and can avoid going to court.
In the case of Telefónica most requests for refunds relate to incorrect invoices or disagreement over the time of a requested for disconnection. O*ver 90 per cent of these cases are found in favour of the customer.*


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I CANNOT BELIEVE THIS!!!!! I phoned Telefonica to cancel my landline/internet and on being asked why told them I had found a cheaper service provider. They responded with an offer of 62 euros - more than their previous 'special offer' of yesterday - so I told them that they would have to beat 34 euros inc.iva.
So they have made an offer of 30 euros for line/internet which I accepted.
This whole thing seems crazy - from 70 euros to 30 euros after two phone calls requesting disconnection????
What's going on here? Telefonica must be raking it in from innocents like me...until I read about other providers.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Now this is crazy!! I rang Telefonica to cancel my contract, they asked why, I told them I had a better offer, they made an offer of 62 euros (more than yesterday's 'special offer', I told them they'd have to beat 34 euros inc.iva and they made an offer of 30 euros inc.iva for line and ADSL which I've accepted.
> From 70 euros a month to 30 euros after two phone calls....


Hi M

Well thats great news for you then!!!  Because of how "customer service" orientated they seemed to be with us earlier this year I do have the impression things are changing .... for the better with TF! only time will tell of course, Im sure there will still be many tales of woe from those who suffer bad service or no service at all! ... but Im keeping my fingers crossed they are beginning to see the light!

Good on ya!

Sue


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Hi M
> 
> Well thats great news for you then!!!  Because of how "customer service" orientated they seemed to be with us earlier this year I do have the impression things are changing .... for the better with TF! only time will tell of course, Im sure there will still be many tales of woe from those who suffer bad service or no service at all! ... but Im keeping my fingers crossed they are beginning to see the light!
> 
> ...


Well, yes, Sue, I'm really pleased - now we can eat meat!! 
But really, there's bad things lurking behind this, in a way. TF enjoyed a monopoly so charged high prices, then along came smaller companies, more technologically flexible and able to undercut TF and charge lower prices with better customer service. So TF can afford to undercut these companies because of their huge profitability and may succeed in putting them out of business. Which means TF enjoy monopoly status again and can raise prices....
And it will all begin again.
Don't know why I got two more or less identical posts up there...


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, yes, Sue, I'm really pleased - now we can eat meat!!
> But really, there's bad things lurking behind this, in a way. TF enjoyed a monopoly so charged high prices, then along came smaller companies, more technologically flexible and able to undercut TF and charge lower prices with better customer service. So TF can afford to undercut these companies because of their huge profitability and may succeed in putting them out of business. Which means TF enjoy monopoly status again and can raise prices....
> And it will all begin again.
> Don't know why I got two more or less identical posts up there...


Ill sort out the additional post in a sec 

You could be right there - mmmmm but I hope not - that would be an exceptionally cynical act on their part wouldnt it ? - there should be laws against this sort of thing 
But for now you are ok .... so eat meat and be happy ! :clap2:


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, yes, Sue, I'm really pleased - now we can eat meat!!
> But really, there's bad things lurking behind this, in a way. TF enjoyed a monopoly so charged high prices, then along came smaller companies, more technologically flexible and able to undercut TF and charge lower prices with better customer service. So TF can afford to undercut these companies because of their huge profitability and may succeed in putting them out of business. Which means TF enjoy monopoly status again and can raise prices....
> And it will all begin again.
> Don't know why I got two more or less identical posts up there...


Yeah, I hate to see what's happening between yourself and Telefonica! Unfortunately, that's common practice from telefonica (and other carriers) in South America.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Ill sort out the additional post in a sec
> 
> You could be right there - mmmmm but I hope not - that would be an exceptionally cynical act on their part wouldnt it ? - there should be laws against this sort of thing
> But for now you are ok .... so eat meat and be happy ! :clap2:


The dog and I eat meat but OH is vegetarian!
I'm afraid that's how big business often operates, though. Look at companies like Borders and Starbucks: they move into an area, can undercut small independent bookstores and cafes then have a monopoly. 
Local Planning Authorities no longer have the power to refuse applications, alas.


----------

